# Bird sounds like he got pritch-slapped



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Either the guy is tired from a long day or just realized he made a mistake giving away Bayless to the fastest rising team in the league.

From the Indy Star:
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080627/SPORTS04/806270442/1004/SPORTS



> The Pacers acquired three players, none of whom they drafted, then team president Larry Bird spent a bizarre news conference trying to follow league rules that prohibit teams from commenting on trades until they are final on July 9.
> 
> "I think everyone in here knows we can't speculate on proposed trades, so I don't know what the hell you're going to ask me," Bird said.





> In the second round, the Pacers drafted 6-10 Nathan Jawai, but he is headed to Toronto as part of the trade sending Jermaine O'Neal to the Raptors.
> 
> "I think we got more athletic," Bird said. "I think we got some size, or Toronto got some size, and next year we got some cap space."


We got some size... no Toronto got some size, I mean. And we got cap space. hahaha.. kind of funny.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

big diff from KP's press conference. haha. gotta love it.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't know when Pritchard sold his soul, but no doubt he Pritch slapped the Devil in the deal. 

Reading how well he and his team figured out who everyone was drafting to the point that he already knew just how he was going to pull this trade off, it is simply amazing. We would have ended up with Augustine had the Bob-kitties picked Bayless, but once they went with D.J. Pritchard knew the plan would unfold perfectly. So amazing. Such amazing value for the 13th pick and Jack.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, this is amazing that we got Bayless!!! For Rush, Jack and McBob!!!! So awesome. WCF next year bet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I put this together this morning.


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

"pritch-slapped"
Who coined this phrase? I laughed out loud the first time I read this


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

So the resolution is a little poor, but this is basically how the press conference went


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

mook said:


> I put this together this morning.


Nice. :clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Someone should make the "Love shack" song and make it "pritch slap"


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Dan said:


> Someone should make the "Love shack" song and make it "pritch slap"


Awesome idea. I can hear it in my head now.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Dan said:


> Someone should make the "Love shack" song and make it "pritch slap"


_Got me a point guard,
He scores about twenty,
So COME ON!
And take your pritch slap Larry_

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If you hear the phone ringing on the side of your desk, and you think
15 minutes to the... Pritch-slap! Pritch-slap baby!
I'm headin' down the I-5 highway,
lookin' for the PG give away
Heading for the PG give away, PG give away,
We got ourselves a GM, he's as slick as can be
and he's starting to on down
To the Pritch Slap!
I got me a Rose Garden, it seats about 20 thou
Hurry up and bring your popcorn money

The Pritch Slap is a little old slap
where we fleece you badly
Pritch Slap baby, Pritch Slap bay-bee.
Portland, that's where it's at,
Ooo Pritch Slap, that's where it's at

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools,
'cause KP rules at Pritchslapping!
Well it's set way back in the middle of day,
He's about to Pritch Slap and I gotta get back

Pritch Slap on the Kings
Pritch Slap on the Suns
Pritch Slap on the Spurs
Pritch Slap on the Wolves

The Pritch Slap is a little old slap
where we can fleece your team
Pricth Slap bay-bee! Pritch Slap baby!
Pritch Slap, that's where it's at!....


Ok, that sucked and this song is way too long.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan said:


> Ok, that sucked and this song is way too long.



Gee, ya think?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it's easy to get caught up in mocking Larry Bird and the Pacers, but when you think about it they have TJ Ford coming in, Jack as a solid (if somewhat mistake prone) combo guard, Brandon Rush who is NBA ready and would have been a fine pick for us if we hadn't dealt him. 

The real victims are Charlotte and Seattle who bought (at least partially) into KP's smokescreen and took two guys well above where they should have gone. I think both Westbrook and Augustin have solid potential in the right situation, but both could end up struggling to stick in the NBA.

I'd call the Indiana trade a win-win, with KP winning just a little more.


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

mook said:


> I put this together this morning.



nice


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the team that REALLY got Pritch-slapped is Sacramento. They made a huge mistake in not recognizing who Indiana really wanted. Sacramento should have picked Brandon Rush and forced Indiana to deal with them instead of us. It's exactly what Pritchard did last year with Minnesota. They took our guy, figuring to move down to 8 and deal with Houston. We picked Foye and made them give us Roy. 

Geoff Petrie must feel like a moron right about now.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Fork said:


> I think the team that REALLY got Pritch-slapped is Sacramento. They made a huge mistake in not recognizing who Indiana really wanted. Sacramento should have picked Brandon Rush and forced Indiana to deal with them instead of us.


Not everyone is as good as KP. Scratch that. No one is as good as KP. :clap2:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Pritch-slapped..we need to add that definition to the Prictionary.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pritchslap
done


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> I think the team that REALLY got Pritch-slapped is Sacramento. They made a huge mistake in not recognizing who Indiana really wanted. Sacramento should have picked Brandon Rush and forced Indiana to deal with them instead of us. It's exactly what Pritchard did last year with Minnesota. They took our guy, figuring to move down to 8 and deal with Houston. We picked Foye and made them give us Roy.
> 
> Geoff Petrie must feel like a moron right about now.


This is what I was thinking. I don't think Bird got pritch-slapped. He may have blown it in accessing talent, but Indy wanted Rush and were going to take Rush at 11. Instead, they get Rush at a lower salary and get Jack.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mook said:


> I put this together this morning.


Love the poster, Mook. Not to be a stickler, but isn't it, "I drink your milkshake"?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah, I knew it was something like that. I'm too lazy to fix it in the poster, but I'll fix my sig.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Either the guy is tired from a long day or just realized he made a mistake giving away Bayless to the fastest rising team in the league.
> 
> From the Indy Star:
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080627/SPORTS04/806270442/1004/SPORTS


All this Pritch Slap stuff is ridiculous. A different Indianapolis Star article explains it.



> The craziest thing, though, was that team president Larry Bird couldn't even talk about his moves because both the Toronto and Portland trades involved "base year compensation'' players, which means the deals can't be completed until July 9. The Pacers lobbied the league to tell its fans about the new players, but the NBA shot them down, threatening any mention of players in proposed deals with a fine. Dumb, really dumb.
> 
> After telling the local media he couldn't talk about the moves, Bird shrugged and said, "I don't know what the hell you're gonna ask me.'' Bird would start to talk about how he felt the Pacers improved, then catch himself, laugh and say, "Well, I know Toronto got themselves a lot more size tonight."


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080627/SPORTS15/806270441/1062/SPORTS04


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

"It should be noted that in college, Rush had issues with traffic violations and a failure to make timely child support payments"


----------

